# Kenyon is back and feeling his best in the last two years



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

http://www.rockymountainnews.com go under sports and the title of the article is "Nugget's Martin Amps Up Expectations"

"I'm not making any promises on numbers, wins or how I'm going to perform," Martin said, "but I'm going to be a better player than I have been the previous two years." 

"I have no hard feelings or anything like that for George," he said. "He's the coach of this team; I'm the player, and I'm going to do my job."


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Let's hope this is true. I have a feeling that it is. Any time you get two people like Karl and Martin together, you're going to have friction. Let's hope that they get along, and that KMart is back from the IR. 

If he is at full health, he's a beast, and worth his contract. A healthy KMart running wtih Melo and co. would give us a top 3 team in the west, IMO.

Here's to hoping!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This is encouraging



> Karl welcomed a fresh start and praised Martin for his work in the gym over the past month.
> 
> "The bounce to his step is stronger," Karl said Wednesday. "I think his work has been above and beyond what I expected. . . . Our interaction has been very professional and very serious. What happened is behind us."


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

when healthy kmart is still a beast...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Encouraging, but where does this leave Nene?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Encouraging, but where does this leave Nene?


Nene will get a nice workload once Camby's hangnail acts up for 23 games.

Plus KMart will get hurt again. It's just a matter of time. He said he felt great last year too.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

this is great news. nene can ride the pine for a while til camby gets hurt again. he needs to get 100% anyway...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If they are all healthy, they'll be a 3 headed beast down low...and you still have Reggie Evans and Najera and Kleiza in the mix.

Look for the big 3 to play here this year, but somebody will get traded either middle of the season or next off season to clear out room. I wouldn't doubt if Camby was the one to get the hook. He' s old, brittle, and expensive.

Don't misread me, I think Camby is awesome! I did not like him at all when we traded for him, but he has given me a much deeper view of his game. He is a hard working center who alters the entire course of the game, adn worthy of MVP honors in Denver.

I just think that Nene will be able to play center, and IF Kmart comes back strong and plays PF, we'd have the most athletic frotn line in the league.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> Look for the big 3 to play here this year, but somebody will get traded either middle of the season or next off season to clear out room.


Exactly.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

No reliable shooting guard. No championship point guard. Four big men owed $200 million combined. 

Good Luck.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> No reliable shooting guard. No championship point guard. Four big men owed $200 million combined.
> 
> Good Luck.


Nets have no heart.

good luck


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Encouraging, but where does this leave Nene?


With a lot to prove. If Nene is healthy and motivated, he should get an opportunity to play starter-level minutes even if he's coming off the bench.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You know, I could totally see Nene starting, and having KMart off the bench as a spark plug.

Imagine banging down low with Nene to start the game, wearing down the defense a bit. Then, you bring in Boykins and KMart to run the floor and wear down their guys even more.

It's a solid option, IMO.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Kleiza grew up eating rocks and will dominate in the near future! :banana:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Kleiza will be a great 6th man someday very soon. He will not disappoint, and probably make Najera expendable.

Kleiza has a better jump shot, but needs to work on his rebounding and post play.

Najera is so fun to watch, though. You hear the buzzer go off for a sub, and you think, "Oh no, who's coming in now...IT'S NAJERA!!! Yeah, baby! Time to see some hustle!"


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i have a feeling nejera will be in another uniform very shortly...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hopefully he's all the way back and not rushing it. I've always loved Kenyon's style of play.


----------

